# sunfish creek info in pike county



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

going to camp out at the property and bringing the canoe and fishing gear this time. can anyone tell me whats in sunfish creek? i heard panfish, small bass and muskies. the fish hatchery next to the pike co. state park has overflowed in the past bringing the muskies into the stream. locals tell me that the fishing is quite good there. also, how about white lake? i will try there too. anyone have info on small ponds or impoundments that can be reached by gps near rt.32? taking the girlfriend and i really dont want to get skunked. this is are first time fishing this area as we usually go down to hunt. if ya share some info with me in a pm, i will take you hunting for whitetails on the property. if ya live in the area, come on over for the pig roast on sat evening. pm me with details. thanks


----------



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

used to turkey hunt ,after hunting would fish sunfish,one year caught some nice golden trout


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

used to fish sunfish creek in monroe county would this be the same ? we used to catch some nice smallies. i think the creek there ended in the ohio river around rt.78 and rt. 7.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

johnrude said:


> used to fish sunfish creek in monroe county would this be the same ? we used to catch some nice smallies. i think the creek there ended in the ohio river around rt.78 and rt. 7.


Nope, different stream. Allwayzfishin is talking about a stream in south central Ohio that feeds into the Scioto river. 
Allwayzfishing I sent you a PM.

Steve


----------



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

Wish I had some information for you because I'd love to do some deer hunting... but I'm unfortunately totally unfamiliar with the area.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

almost completely private, its ok for smallies if you can get in, a few gar as well. best fishing is in the creek by the hatchery when they put trout in it in the fall, it stays cold so there may be a few there in the summer.
hard for me to fish a creek when the striper and catfishing on the ohio is so close.
lake white has some nice spotted bass of all things, nice channel cats, and I think they may put saugeye in there.


----------

